# problema con cruce por cero



## abraham90 (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola que tal, tengo un problema en el multisim al simular un detector de cruce por cero.

A mi parecer el problema que tengo es con el opto acoplador ya que el que me piden en el circuito no esta en multisim. Espero alguien me pueda ayudar con el circuito.

Gracias.


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 26, 2010)

tu mismo te repondiste en cierta forma, aunque tengo una duda cual es el fulano opto acoplador que te piden?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2010)

Si pones el optoacoplador con trigger y de lógica no entiendo para qué pones todo lo demás.
El circuito de la parte de AC tampoco lo entiendo mucho.


----------



## yhosber (Jun 9, 2011)

Buenas disculpen yo estoy haciendo un cruce por cero y el profesor me pidio que mostrara de alguna forma cuando la señal pasa ppor cero, ya la simulacion la hice y todo perfecto, pero el problema es que puse un LED y este se mantiene encendido, asi que no se como regular la frecuencia para que el LED encienda y apague cuando la señal pase por cero.... alguna idea seria de buen provecho. Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2011)

yhosber dijo:


> Buenas disculpen yo estoy haciendo un cruce por cero y el profesor me pidio que mostrara de alguna forma cuando la señal pasa ppor cero, ya la simulacion la hice y todo perfecto, pero el problema es que puse un LED y este se mantiene encendido, asi que no se como regular la frecuencia para que el LED encienda y apague cuando la señal pase por cero.... alguna idea seria de buen provecho. Gracias.


Si pones un esquema mejor, a mi bola de cristal le tengo que hacer el cambio de aceite de los 20000 km


----------



## yhosber (Jun 12, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Si pones un esquema mejor, a mi bola de cristal le tengo que hacer el cambio de aceite de los 20000 km



ok.. hice un cruce por cero, pero debo mostrar de alguna forma cuando la señal haga el cruce por cero.. hay que mostrar cuando la señal pase por cero.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 12, 2011)

Lo ideal sería con la ayuda de un osciloscopio, en un canal se conecta la señal a analizar y en otro canal la salida de tu circuito detector de cruce por cero; en caso de no disponer de un osciloscopio podrías generar una señal sinusoidal independiente de baja frecuencia (esto por que me imagino que usas la señal de la red como referencia) para alimentar a tu circuito detector con led.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2011)

yhosber dijo:


> ok.. hice un cruce por cero, pero debo mostrar de alguna forma cuando la señal haga el cruce por cero.. hay que mostrar cuando la señal pase por cero.



Si estás trabajando con frecuencias de línea de distribución eléctrica (50/60Hz) tus ojos no llegarán a distinguir si el LED se apaga.
Posible solución, agrega un divisor de frecuencia con un CD4017 y a la salida de este tu LED, de esta forma la frecuencia (Encendido-Apagado) del LED se reduce 10 veces, haciéndolo visible.
O mejor aún, coloca 2 en cascada para obtener f/100


----------

